# Muenster and Gouda



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

They are so cute :3 and really nice to hold. I have the genetics mapped out if anyone is curious.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

they're cute :love1


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

thank you!! I'm gonna be putting up more videos of my mice soon


----------

